

Java vs. Net: Web Frameworks - jbandi
http://blog.jonasbandi.net/2009/12/java-vs-net-web-frameworks.html
A humorous comparison.
======
vyrotek
Quantity may be a difference, but Quality makes me stick with .Net :)

